# Best Prices for O2 absorbers, Vacuum Bags & Mylars??



## Sudhira (Apr 3, 2011)

Dear Folks,

I am so new at this and feel very behind. So far I have purchased a dehydrator, and a vacuum sealer. Fortunately I have always enjoyed putting up food, so no worries there...

However, I am finding the price of vacuum bags pricey, where do you all find the best deals for these preserving items.

I am finding now, that I would rather spend my hard earned $ on food and prep stuff than anything else...

Suggestions?

Many thanks...S


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I get my bags for vacuum sealer or food saver at Sams, in the rolls...

I want to ask as well about Mylar bags... Can the one gallon ones be used with a food saver? Looks like they would fit, but don't know if the sealing strip would ruin the Mylar bags.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the Seal A Meal vacuum sealer, and in my machine, the heat strip seals the mylar before the vacuum can do its work. :gaah:

I don't know if the same thing will happen with the Food Saver. Apparently, the plastic that comes with the machine takes longer to melt/seal than the mylar does. :dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Vac bags I buy local cause there cheaper then anyplace I can order, there simply smart brand.

Mylars I get offin Ebay, they come with them O2 absorbers. I use my foodsaver ta vac seal the mylars.


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, my area is very lacking in food prep items!! I'll just rely on ebay and all...thanks folks...


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

Try here Our Products - SorbentSystems.com About as cheap as you will find. Its where I have bought mine for years. They also sell vacuum sealer bags that are heavy and are about half the price of Foodsaver brand bags.


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent site!


----------



## swede (Apr 28, 2011)

Outbreak said:


> Try here Our Products - SorbentSystems.com About as cheap as you will find. Its where I have bought mine for years. They also sell vacuum sealer bags that are heavy and are about half the price of Foodsaver brand bags.


I can echo this. Always had good experiences iwth Sorbent Systems.

Hey Outbreak. I thought you'd appreciate a joke my 11-year-old told me the other day:

"What do the letters 'DNA' stand for?"

scroll down....

scroll down.....

scroll down.....

"National Dyslexics Association"


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

swede said:


> "National Dyslexics Association"


 Not many people catch that


----------

